
How about ONE app for all your apps? - leobassam
http://plutio.com
======
leobassam
I have just lunched the landing page for Plutio.com a product we are launching
soon that will bring all of your tools and apps in one place!

What do you guys think about the concept behind Plutio? Any feedback is much
appreciated!

